# prisoners in China



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

what a great society China is.... you don't want to be a political prisoner
Kind of puts Abu graib in perspective.

Friday, May 5, 2006 6:51 a.m. EDT
Falun Gong Protester: CNN Censored Me

The Falun Gong protester whose shrill outcries disrupted President Bush's White House reception for Communist China's leader Hu Jintao said Thursday that she was told not to discuss Beijing's gruesome practice of organ harvesting during a recent TV interview because it would disturb viewers during the dinner hour.

"I didn't see any media really cover the story about why I cried out to interrupt the ceremony," Dr. Wenyi Wang, a journalist for the Epoch Times, told the Talk Radio Network's Barry Farber, filling in on WMCA.

Dr. Wang said she contacted several media organizations to get the word out and was booked for an interview with CNN's Wolf Blitzer.

She told Farber, however, that before the show "one producer actually told me - there will be no discussion about the organs."

"Why?" the incredulous talk host asked.

"They said it was not [appropriate for] the news because it was dinner time," Dr. Wang explained.

Though Wang's one-woman protest received widespread media attention, the press largely over looked the reason for her outcry - a bid to call attention to the gruesome organ harvesting practice.

Dr. Wang told Farber that *the Beijing regime extracts  hearts, livers and kidneys from prisoners all over China; including "prisoners of conscience,"* who could be Christians, anti-communists, or members of the Falun Gong religious movement.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

My God what would happen if some conservative here ended up with a heart from a liberal. Lets hope that we have more control over where the organs go.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

At your age controling your own organ is a challenge :wink: :beer:

AT least we wouldn't have to worry about a brain transplant from a liberal?? talk about trying to get blood from a rock :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Bob you are an ornery cuss. :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

haha thats funny :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Kind of puts Abu graib in perspective.
> 
> .


Not really


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Sorry I couldn't resist :lol: :lol:

adokken.
I sincerely hope I reach your age and can still do what you do :beer:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Well I have a elk tag for Montana, Buit now have a bad knee so hope that is resolved by this fall. So when shoot this elk at 81 you will see the picture on here. And I do not mind a little humour,[/b]


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Good it was meant in good humor, I hoped you would see it that way, thanks.

You are amazing to be able to hunt elk at 81,I'm 54 and hope to be active like you when I'm your age. Very impressive, no kidding :beer:

I hope you get a big bull but even if its a cow I would enjoy the pics.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

81?? Wow

One of the guys in my hunting party is going to be 84 this year. We think all the Black Velvet he drinks has sterilized his body from any kind of ailment....

Whats your trick, cuz I hate Black Velvet


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't tolerate Black Velvet myself, But I sure like Jack Daniels and Bookers. :beer:


----------

